
The new Windows Terminal, and the original Windows console host - xparadigm
https://github.com/microsoft/Terminal
======
gscott
Long live the dos shell

[https://bit.ly/2VNaeca](https://bit.ly/2VNaeca)

~~~
ksaj
Norton definitely had the right idea, having made the DOS command line so
practical and able. Most of the Utilities were groundbreaking. Defragging in
Windows was never so much fun to watch.

I still use mc (Midnight Commander, a clear Norton Commander clone) for
certain types of repetitive tasks, even if it looks so dated and the colours
for most of the skins are a tad obnoxious.

Mc provided one of very few ways to transfer common cli behaviours between two
extremely different OSs. Thankfully there are nostalgic developers out there.

